# Nubians FF Udder 5 weeks fresh, please critique?



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I think her escutcheon is to low for my liking. She is 5 weeks fresh here and this was taken this morning with 12hrs of milk. Don't mind the shingles and etc in the background, lol. I have my milk stanchion in my garage because I can milk in a warm garage when it gets in the minuses. I also think that her medial suspension is a little to high. Anyways, I would love it if anyone else would like to critique her. Oh and the picture is terrible because it's only a cell phone camera. Sorry about that..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

lateral attachements look good, teat placement from the back looks good but a side view will determine that for sure. Could use a higher rear udder -- though the rear attachment is there the udder isnt filling high up so she doesnt look full to capacity. If you do show her fill her more then 12 hours so that she gets a complete fill for the show ring. 

I have seen does with that high of a medial division do well in the ring. I dont know a ton about nubian udders though but I like the look of it, just needs more milk to be at full capacity. She is a FF so that should come with repeat freshening


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

She was bred out of season, hence the 5 weeks fresh. I do like her teat placement it makes for easy milking and her orifices are nice and wide so it makes for a fast milk-out as well. She is a 3 year old FF (No buck until late last year). I'm not showing her this year but next year so I'm hoping next year she will look much better and fill out better. I'm excited for next year to be here already as I'm showing a lot of my herd and getting them evaluated for classification (like your linear tests in the US, just called something different) to get a handle from a professional what my herd is lacking, what I need to improve, and for a learning experience as well. 
Thank you for your opinion, I appreciate it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like her teat placement/size as well as her medial...I agree though that she could benefit from a higher rear with a wider attachment. Being a FF though she may end up having more capacity with future freshenings...also, I think average "peak" production with most does is around 7-8 weeks fresh, you could try monitering her output then and see if a 12 hour fill at that time makes a difference with "how high" her rear udder fills.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, I'll watch her over the next few weeks to see if her escutcheon improves. I am waiting to see what 2nd freshening brings me. I'm really *hoping* for a higher udder. 
Thank you for your input and opinions


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

With this doe in particular I need to get her scurs removed. I wonder what is the best way to go about that...her horns are about 3 inches. I'm thinking banding.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Banding would likely be the best option, less traumatic for her as well. Though do watch as they will sometimes bleed when they do come off.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Are you supposed to burn after the horn falls off?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Only if you need to cauterize any bleeding. Not sure if there will be growth after the horn comes of.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I am not looking forward to this...she is my herd queen.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yep, I agree. She has a nice medial and her teat placement is right on. She could use more width and height into the escutcheon, though.

If she was fuller it would make her rear udder fill out and appear wider, but it will not be higher. Where her attachment ends is where it ends, no matter how full she is.


----------

